# Ma caméra iSight intégrée au MacBook est déconnectée ou occupée ?



## NioubyNerd (17 Mars 2007)

Bonjour les gens !

Je suis sur OSX.4.9.

Mon MacBook 2Ghz Intel Core Duo, à caméra intégrée, ne reconnaît plus ma caméra.

Quand je lance Photo Booth (y compris après un redémarrage), le message suivant s'affiche :

*Photo Booth ne peut pas s'ouvrir car aucune caméra n'est connectée ou la caméra est utilisée par une autre application.
Assurez-vous que la caméra vidéo numérique est allumée et correctement connectée. Si vous utilisez la caméra avec une autre application, fermez cette application avant de tenter l'ouverture de Photo Booth.

*Pour le diagnostic : je n'ai aucun voyant allumé (ce qui signifierait que la caméra est éteinte), aucune application ouverte qui utilise une caméra, et je ne peux pas aller sur le moniteur d'activité pour forcer à quitter des applications dont je ne connais pas bien les fonctions dans les détails, de peur de merder

:rose: Merci aux âmes généreuses qui m'offriront de leur précieux temps ce week-end, pour montrer ma sale tronche à la planète


----------



## takamaka (17 Mars 2007)

Des cas similaires trouv&#233;s &#224; l'aide d'une petite recherche :  1 | 2.


----------

